# Mavic shoes - which cleat



## scraynes (7 Aug 2011)

Just looking at getting a pair of mavic avenir shoes.

I have spd pedals fitted to the bike at the moment.

The shoes will work with look pedals, but does any one know if they are compatible with spd?

Thanks for your help,

Spencer


----------



## gaz (7 Aug 2011)

Its hard to see in online images but it looks like it has the 3 bolt system only.
This means it can only take the 3 bolt system cleat, such has spd-sl, looks and time.

There is a plate you can use to convert it to take the more common spd cleat but it is not advised as the clear will stick out and walking on that is quite dangerous.

You would be better off either getting a shoe which takes your pedal system or change your pedal system to match those shoes.


----------



## WychwoodTrev (7 Aug 2011)

scraynes said:


> Just looking at getting a pair of mavic avenir shoes.
> 
> I have spd pedals fitted to the bike at the moment.
> 
> ...





I have the Mavic shoes and Mavic pedals and love them they are real comfy for me so if you like the look of them and they fit you well I would sujuest you get the Mavic pedals


----------



## Jonathing (7 Aug 2011)

I have the Avantir shoes and they fit the three bolt cleat systems. eg. Look and Shimano SPD-SL but not the Shimano SPD two bolt, metal cleat type. If in doubt turn your current shoes over and look to see how many bolts are used to secure the cleats to the bottom of the shoe.

Hope this helps.


----------



## scraynes (7 Aug 2011)

Thanks for that,

I might look into the converter plate idea - I'm pretty committed to SPD.

Maybe the answer is to get shimano shoes which are SPD and SPD SL compatible, that way I leave the door open to change the pedals at a later date.

Thanks again for the answers.

Spencer


----------



## gaz (7 Aug 2011)

If you are commuted to using spd then get a shoe which uses that cleat system. It would be a good idea to get one with a recessed cleat area so you can walk in them.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (7 Aug 2011)

It does have the 3-bolt system so compatible with SPD. I'm on Ultegra pedals.

BUT...you might want to have a look at this...

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...oduct/review-mavic-avenir-road-shoes-09-34488

which is the 2009 version, compared with...

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...oduct/review-mavic-avenir-road-shoes-11-44567

I managed to get the 09 version on ebay and can recommend them. Not saying the newer ones aren't good but if you can get the older version, they're better.


----------



## gds58 (7 Aug 2011)

If you look at these ones...

http://www.bikeradar...-shoes-09-34488

which is the link from a previous post then you will see that they DO have fittings for SPD cleats and if you click on the drop down on the right for the full spec' then it actually lists SPD as being compatible. You can see the slots in the middle of the sole for the SPD fittings. The newer ones clearly dont have the SPD fittings

Hope this helps, and BTW they look like very nice shoes for the money. Graham


----------



## gaz (7 Aug 2011)

Monsieur Remings said:


> It does have the 3-bolt system so compatible with SPD. I'm on Ultegra pedals.



There is a difference between SPD and SPD-SL. SPD-SL is 3 bolt and SPD is 2 bolt


----------



## Monsieur Remings (7 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> There is a difference between SPD and SPD-SL. SPD-SL is 3 bolt and SPD is 2 bolt



Okay my apologies, but it is SPD compatible too.


----------



## gaz (7 Aug 2011)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Okay my apologies, but it is SPD compatible too.



Only the pre '10 ones.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (7 Aug 2011)

Yep, the ones I have which I'd recommend. The first of the two links.


----------



## scraynes (7 Aug 2011)

This is complex. Think I've just found a different shoe. The shimano R087 which takes spd but is compatible with spd sl and look etc, so keeps the door open for a change of pedal type on the road bike.

Shame because the mavic gets good reviews and looks like good value, but if I factor In new pedals too it just gets too much money in one hit.

Thanks again for all the input.

Spencer


----------



## gaz (7 Aug 2011)

I will highlight again that the cleat you are putting on it is metal and that is your main contact area. Walking is going to be very tricky and you will destroy the cleat.


----------

